# please pray for us



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gucci got into a pack of gum. I think she ate about 4 pieces...possibly more. We are at the ER right now and I'm waiting for the vet to come in. I am crying and shaking. I have no idea how long ago this was. She was alone from 11 to 4. 
We definitely need prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Praying all is ok with your Gucci. Is she throwing up ? Just try and be calm for Gucci and so you can hear all the Vet says. It's hard I know.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers.....stay calm.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Praying Anna. Let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hoping that everything turns out ok with Gucci and glad to see that you are the Vet's with Gucci and I know everyone will be looking for an update after you get home from the Vet's office.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I as well hope all goes well! Please big hugs to you wish I could be there for you!!! You did well by getting her to the we right away


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Try to be calm. Gucci is a lot stronger than you think. Deep breath in, deep breath out. You are with the doctors.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I am saying a prayer for Gucci. Stay strong. These little guys are strong.*


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers for Gucci and mom!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper and I are saying a prayer that Gucci will be fine. These little ones are worse than toddlers for getting into stuff.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! Same thing happened to Laurel, but one piece. They induced vomiting and she was fine! Praying for Gucci, she's in the right place!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh dear. Thank goodness you rushed her to vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my, prayers coming your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way!!! Will be looking for your update!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

well, the vet said they recommended using the mist agressive treatment, which is leaving her for three days. She said I could leave her for just 24 hours and see if anything occured during those 24 hours. Then I could bring her home and monitor her myself. So, for now she is there 24 hours. If there is no issues in 24 hours, do u think it is okay to take her home? 
They brought her out to me to say goodbye and I was hysterical in the lobby. She didn't want to stay and kept snuggling up to me. It really broke my heart. I have yet to stop crying.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, I think its totally fine for you to take her home tomorrow with their ok. Was she okay when you left any signs of anything wrong?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Anna, the place she is staying at is it a 24 hour vet or do they close tonight?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> well, the vet said they recommended using the mist agressive treatment, which is leaving her for three days. She said I could leave her for just 24 hours and see if anything occured during those 24 hours. Then I could bring her home and monitor her myself. So, for now she is there 24 hours. If there is no issues in 24 hours, do u think it is okay to take her home?
> They brought her out to me to say goodbye and I was hysterical in the lobby. She didn't want to stay and kept snuggling up to me. It really broke my heart. I have yet to stop crying.


Try to calm down and take it one step at a time. Gucci is where she needs to be for at least the next 24 hours so no need to make any decisions tonight. 

According to this, it sounds like Gucci should be tested for the next 2-3 days, but maybe that could be done as an outpatient? I'm sure it will depend on how she is feeling and how her bloodwork looks tomorrow.

*Treatment*
Ideally, the patient can be seen quickly (within 30 minutes) and can be made to vomit the gum or candy. Beyond this, a sugar IV drip is prudent for a good 24 hours. Liver enzyme and blood clotting tests are monitored for 2 to 3 days. Blood levels of potassium are ideally monitored as well. Elevated blood phosphorus levels often bode poorly.


01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, it's an ER that is open all night. They said they would keep her on an IV and continue to check her blood sugar. If it dropped, they had a medicine to insert into the IV to bring it back up.
She was totally fine when I brought her in...and quite frankly, it was probably 6 or so hours ago that she ate it. I would rather be on the safe side, but the vet said liver failure usually occurs days after, so I don't know. I assume the liver failure occurs when the blood sugar drops, so if she goes 24 hours without any problems, is she clear???


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> Yes, it's an ER that is open all night. They said they would keep her on an IV and continue to check her blood sugar. If it dropped, they had a medicine to insert into the IV to bring it back up.
> She was totally fine when I brought her in...and quite frankly, it was probably 6 or so hours ago that she ate it. I would rather be on the safe side, but the vet said liver failure usually occurs days after, so I don't know. I assume the liver failure occurs when the blood sugar drops, so if she goes 24 hours without any problems, is she clear???


You were probably posting when I was, but please read the article I just posted. It sounds like liver failure isn't obvious right away so liver enzymes have to be monitored for several days afterwards. 

_Hepatic Necrosis_
The other reaction associated with xylitol in the canine body is actual destruction of liver tissue. How this happens remains unknown but the doses of xylitol required to produce this effect are much higher than the hypoglycemic doses described above. Signs take longer to show up (typically 8-12 hours) and surprisingly not all dogs that experience hepatic necrosis, will have experienced hypoglycemia first. A lucky dog experiences only temporary illness but alternatively, a complete and acute liver failure can result with death following. Internal hemorrhage and inability of blood to clot is commonly involved.

01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Anna, I am so sorry you are going through this. I know how difficult it was to leave her, but she is now in good hands. I would do what ever the vet recommends even if it means leaving her for three days. Praying that she will be fine.rayer:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay that is great. I think it takes a few days to know for sure....but if they think its safe tomorrow to go home I am sure they will have you bring her back in a day or two so they can check all levels again. Try and stay calm and think positive. I know its hard.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We just had company over and he was telling us the exact thing happened to his dog. She is fine. I'll keep Gucci in my prayers.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh My Goodness. I pray little Gucci will be fine and will be home with you soon.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

It's 9pm and I just called the vet. She said the bloodwork all came back normal so she's ok for now. It's been at least 5 hours since she ate it (Probably more like 7). At least I can breathe a LITTLE knowing that. I really miss her though


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad to hear she's doing well. Please keep us posted. I'm hoping she'll be back with you very soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> It's 9pm and I just called the vet. She said the bloodwork all came back normal so she's ok for now. It's been at least 5 hours since she ate it (Probably more like 7). At least I can breathe a LITTLE knowing that. I really miss her though


:chili::chili::chili: Great news! :chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad she's ok, better safe than sorry... Hope she comes home soon!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no! I'm just seeing this... I'm glad gucci's levels are okay so far. Thinking of you both...keep us updated!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is great news. I think she's going to be fine. She is in the best place right now and will probably be home tomorrow.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I read earlier I wasn't sure if it was gum with Xylitol or reg gum .... but either was a concern re it not digesting and possible blockage. 
I see now it was apparently the Xylitol ... and glad to see that so far so good as to blood levels.
Did they say anything about her pooping?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news!!


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just went though this with my daughter maltese Ellie. She ate 4 pieces and I brought her to the vet within 40 minutes after eating the gum. The vet induce vomiting and she threw all the pieces up. She stayed with the vet the remaining of the day and was allowed to go home that evening. They did follow ups every day afterwards to check blood levels. I feel so bad for you and will say a prayer. I know it's the waiting that was scaring me. 

Please keep us posted


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Anna I Just seen this. My Gosh What you have been thru. *
*Seems things might be getting better. Sure does scare the mommy. I Know this is so hard for you. You are so lucky to have a great place for her to be.*

*Prayers for Gucci and you need some to. Nickee**


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

sounds like she is going to be okay!! she is in the best hands; just keep a close eye on her if you do take her home after the 24 hr period! 

you must miss your little gucci, but try to relax and pat yourself on the back for being such a good fur-mommy!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Get well soon Gucci! Mom take it easy and relax. Prayers for mommy and Gucci! She is in the safest place and they will take good care of her. :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - I just came on line. So sorry to see this but seems like Gucci's doing okay so far. Did they induce vomiting? I would think that was important. I'm hoping that after 24 hours you can take her home and bring her in if she needs more tests.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Anna, Lisi did this w/4-5 pieces & the vet said to watch her---she was fine, but I WASN'T! :HistericalSmiley:
When Kitzel was a patient at Texas A & M he was actually prescribed a pain killer (Gabertine or something like that???) that had xylitol as an ingredient. When I questioned it the doctor told me it is less bad than medicam for the liver! She checked w/the pharmacy there & they said it would take a really huge amount to harm Kitzel. I just took him off of all pain meds to be sure! :thumbsup:
For anyone else reading this I was told by the vet in CA when Kitzel poisoned himself, if it is more than an hour since ingestion, DO NOT make them vomit! Do take them in to the vet for treatment.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing your post and wanted to send you big hugs and let you know you all are in our thoughts. I'm so glad you realized about the gum and were able to get her to the Vet. You are a great Mommy! Please keep us posted on her and I hope she'll be back in your arms in just a few hours.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the support everyone. I just called again (5am) and they said there has been no changes. Her blood sugar is at 91. They said lower than 80 was when to worry. 
so, now I have to determine if I should bring her home. I am doing as much reading as I can about it but I can't tell if liver failure would already be showing signs. It says it can occur up to 72 hours later, but wouldn't it show SOME sign now???
I want to do what's best for my baby, but it is killing me not to have her here. And I don't even know that there was any gum in the pack or that it wasn't our lab that ate it. I assumed her because she's into everything, but the lab has been eating off the tables lately. I just don't know. This is SO scary though.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and Gucci! Still sending prayers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh goodness, I just saw this! I'm so sorry...how scary!! My Bailey is always in to everything too so I can relate! It sounds like Gucci is doing fine...you did the right thing by rushing her to the vet.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh no, that's so scary! Sounds like all of the right things are being done to make sure Gucci will be OK :grouphug:. For bringing her home, I'd see what the vet thinks today and go with your gut feeling on it.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Just checking in to see how you and Gucci are doing


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks for all the support everyone. I just called again (5am) and they said there has been no changes. Her blood sugar is at 91. They said lower than 80 was when to worry.
> so, now I have to determine if I should bring her home. I am doing as much reading as I can about it but I can't tell if liver failure would already be showing signs. It says it can occur up to 72 hours later, but wouldn't it show SOME sign now???
> I want to do what's best for my baby, but it is killing me not to have her here. And I don't even know that there was any gum in the pack or that it wasn't our lab that ate it. I assumed her because she's into everything, but the lab has been eating off the tables lately. I just don't know. This is SO scary though.


Anna,

She may or may not show signs. That is why it is so dangerous. Some dogs show no signs until it's really bad - and by no signs I mean even liver levels test okay.

Could you leave her there for the rest of the day? See how she is doing?

How is your lab doing? Big dogs can have problems too... 

I know you love her and miss her and hate having her there... but if it were one of my two - I'd leave them there for the 72 hours. If something is going to happen, I'd rather have them somewhere that they can quickly administer the medication via IV.

Praying for Gucci...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks for all the support everyone. I just called again (5am) and they said there has been no changes. Her blood sugar is at 91. They said lower than 80 was when to worry.
> so, now I have to determine if I should bring her home. I am doing as much reading as I can about it but I can't tell if liver failure would already be showing signs. It says it can occur up to 72 hours later, but wouldn't it show SOME sign now???
> I want to do what's best for my baby, but it is killing me not to have her here. And I don't even know that there was any gum in the pack or that it wasn't our lab that ate it. I assumed her because she's into everything, but the lab has been eating off the tables lately. I just don't know. This is SO scary though.


Is Gucci penned when she is left alone? As you say, six month old puppies are in to everything so if she had access to the gum it was probably her that got it not your other dog.

Have you spoken to Gucci's vet yet? I'm sure he can give you the best advice about bringing her home after he reviews her labwork later today.

From what I have read also, it can take several days for liver damage to become obvious. It is my understanding that along with dextrose in the IV to prevent hypoglycemia, medication to protect the liver is also given. I'd ask the vet about the benefits to keeping her on an IV for another day or so even if her labwork is good. 

Do you have pet insurance? Is cost a factor in when you bring her home? ER vets are very expensive!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am just catching up this morning and saw this. So sorry Gucci is worrying you, but better to error on the safe side. I'm thinking she is going to be fine, but that's easy to say when it is not your fluff. Prayers will continue. Please keep us posted! :grouphug:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Just checking in on Gucci. Glad everything still looks okay. Hang in there and know that you are probably much more stressed out than she is even though she is away from her mommy.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just called again and they said she ate and is acting fine. They will be checking her bloodwork again at 2, so I guess I will call back then to see how she is. If she is still ok, I will probably go get her and just keep an eye on her. I already scheduled an appt with my vet to do bloodwork Monday morning and I am going to ask if the ER vet will do a round tomorrow morning but I don't know how willing they will be if I'm not leaving her there. 
I am glad she seems to be feeling ok, but I miss her and I'm still a mess.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am glad she is still doing ok. Hope the 2:00 bloodwork will be fine and she can come home with you. I am sure you miss her but she needed to stay and be monitored. She will be home soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wishing Gucci the best. I get so worried because xylotol is showing up in lots of unexpected places now. 

It is so difficult when our little ones are not next to us, we worry so much.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

wkomorow said:


> I get so worried because xylotol is showing up in lots of unexpected places now.


That's the truth! A member on a Yorkie forum almost lost both her Yorkies to Xylitol poisoning when she unknowingly gave them a some meat she had marinated in a maple flavored marinade that contained Xylitol. She had no idea.

Luckily they both pulled through, but one needed several transfusions to save her life.

Very scary!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending some prayers and some hugs for both of you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking to see if you got 2pm numbers. Hoping all is well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Checking to see if you got 2pm numbers. Hoping all is well.


Me, too! Fingers crossed Gucci's labs are still good. rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope that your baby is doing well. Im so sorry, bud the vet will take good care. Stay strong


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't see this until now. Thankfully you took her in right away after you noticed she may have ingested the gum. It sounds like she is going to be fine, as I think by now there would have been _some_ sort of sign of distress whether through bloodwork, physical signs, etc. I think she is okay and I would probably bring her home upon the vet's approval. They would tell you if they thought she should stay longer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this too and happy that everything seems ok now.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Was checking to see how Gucci is. rayer:


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I went and picked up Gucci after her 2pm bloodwork came back clear. They wanted to keep her until the original vet that checked her in got there, but when I went and saw her she was totally alert and happy, I felt that it was ok to take her. They said her stool looked fine, her bloodwork was normal, and her glucose was 89. I am going to her overnight, but I am really starting to wonder if she even ate any gum. She's eating and drinking and looks good. I scheduled an appointment Monday morning with my vet to run bloodwork again, so I am praying that comes back clear so I can start breathing again. 
Thanks for all the kind words. It is certainly a bit easier having her here on my lap writing this.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so happy she is there with you. She is going to be fine. I think something would have shown already. Hugs!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Glad to hear she's okay Anna. Let us know how she's doing tomorrow. Keeping her on my prayer list...


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad she's home and doing fine!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> I went and picked up Gucci after her 2pm bloodwork came back clear. They wanted to keep her until the original vet that checked her in got there, but when I went and saw her she was totally alert and happy, I felt that it was ok to take her. They said her stool looked fine, her bloodwork was normal, and her glucose was 89. I am going to her overnight, but I am really starting to wonder if she even ate any gum. She's eating and drinking and looks good. I scheduled an appointment Monday morning with my vet to run bloodwork again, so I am praying that comes back clear so I can start breathing again.
> Thanks for all the kind words. It is certainly a bit easier having her here on my lap writing this.


I am so glad Gucci is home! What made you think she got into gum in the first place? You seemed so sure that she ate four pieces yesterday.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news, you must be so relieved.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy! Tears! Have been worried all day! I'm so happy for you and Gucci!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*OK This Is Good,Right!*
*Iam So busy praying for Fluffs i had to make a list of who and what.*
*This Is Better on Gucci's End. Right?*
*Well A Few More Prayers wont Hurt Nickee**


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such wonderful news. Praying blood work is good tomorrow.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news!!! So glad to hear Gucci is a - ok!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Go Gucci.....so happy all is ok.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks again, SO MUCH, for all the support. Sorry I didn't get on here yesterday, I was too busy loving on my baby. She did really well all weekend. She was happy and playful, eating normal, using the bathroom normal. I took her to the vet for bloodwork this morning and he said that he wanted to wait until Wednesday so we'd pass the full 3-5 days and make 100% sure that she's ok. He checked her over and said she LOOKED good and that all the ER bloodwork looked really good, so he wasn't too concerned. He felt more comfortable knowing the glucose stayed really stable and normal. I certainly feel a lot better, but I can tell you that I just lost a good 5 years on my life. AND I must have about 70 grey hairs now :blink:
I know it was only one night, but coming home to her empty pen and sleeping in bed without her there for just that one night was AWFUL. It REALLY makes my heart ache for anyone that has lost their babies. I can't even imagine the pain.



Ladysmom said:


> I am so glad Gucci is home! What made you think she got into gum in the first place? You seemed so sure that she ate four pieces yesterday.


TBH, there was a pack laying on the coffee table with a few pieces in it and she got to it and tore the pack apart. There were pieces everywhere. Of course no one knew how much was in there...the kids said they thought 3 or 4, but then it turned into 1 and then "Maybe I ate the last piece." So, really no one knows if anything was in there, but I wasn't going to take the risk. 
To me, this was a TERRIFYING lesson and she will be staying in her pen when I am not home, NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so glad that Gucci is back with you! I could never imagine having one of my three babies away from me either!! At least the nightmare is over!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so happy Gucci is doing well. It can take years off your life when something is wrong. Glad it turned out good!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, like I said, I still have to do a final liver count this week, but she's acting ok and that is keeping me calm. SO scary though!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

italianna82 said:


> To me, this was a TERRIFYING lesson and she will be staying in her pen when I am not home, NO MATTER WHAT.


:thumbsup: Six month old puppies are like toddlers. They are into everything! There are just too many dangerous things in home no matter how hard you try to puppyproof it. Puppies are just safer in a pens unless you can watch them.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, that is so very scary but I am so glad she is back home with you and doing fine. I am sure you feel much better having her there with you by your side. It is very hard not to have them with us at all times, even leaving them at the vets when we KNOW they are in great hands there. LOL

Hugs and kisses!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Anna - glad things seem to be fine.:chili: My guess is that she didn't eat any. Hoping this is a good lesson for the kids too about not leaving certain things around that can cause trouble. Could be so dangerous!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> :thumbsup: Six month old puppies are like toddlers. They are into everything! There are just too many dangerous things in home no matter how hard you try to puppyproof it. Puppies are just safer in a pens unless you can watch them.


You got THAT right!!! I was pretty stupid to think she was safe to be out. I feel bad leaving her in there when I'm not home, but now I know that I feel a LOT worse when I put her at risk and have to leave her in the ER all night. It's a pretty big pen, so it's not torture. I just wasn't thinking about what could happen, but now I know.
And you know, to be 100% honest, I was REALLY stupid to do it that day because as I was walking out the door, I stopped and went back in because I had the feeling something was left on the floor that she could choke on. I always trust my gut, but the one time I don't and I learned a cold hard lesson. 



yukki said:


> Yes, that is so very scary but I am so glad she is back home with you and doing fine. I am sure you feel much better having her there with you by your side. It is very hard not to have them with us at all times, even leaving them at the vets when we KNOW they are in great hands there. LOL
> 
> Hugs and kisses!!!


Ya know, I have to say that I was not 100% comfortable with the vets and techs there. That's why I went to get her early. I almost felt like they were more "money makers" than anything. It was mandatory for me to leave her there because I didn't have a choice, but I had a very heavy feeling doing it. Once I got that 2pm "clear" I went right in to get her. They weren't happy about it, but I just didn't want her there any more. 



Snowbody said:


> Anna - glad things seem to be fine.:chili: My guess is that she didn't eat any. Hoping this is a good lesson for the kids too about not leaving certain things around that can cause trouble. Could be so dangerous!!


I am guessing she didn't eat any either, but it still gave me some MAJOR anxiety. 
You would THINK that the kids would be more responsible after that ordeal, but I can pretty much guarantee they won't. I think kids are always "it has to happen before I worry about it". Meaning, she had to get REALLY sick and/or die before they learned anything. So, it ultimately needs to be my responsibility to keep her safe from their mess.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Praying for y'all! xoxo


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sounds like she's going to be fine. So happy for you!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news, I'm sorry I haven't seen all of this thread but glad Gucci's ok.


----------

